# RM Special Editions



## Schorscherl (3. November 2004)

Hallo @ Bikeaction Team,

hab mir bei meinem Händler im September das RMX Canuck vorbestellen lassen. Am Anfang hies es, dass die Vergabe ausgelost wird, damit jeder eine Chance hat.  Letztendlich
hab ich aber dann doch keines bekommen, weil dieser min. 3 RMX bestellen
hätten müssen um eine Special Edition zu bekommen.  ....wie soll sich ein kleiner Händler sowas leisten 3 Stück in den Laden zu stellen???????????            
  Traurig was ihr da von BikeAction veranstaltet um euren Umsatz zu steigern


----------



## clemson (4. November 2004)

biekaaction betreut das forum nicht mehr daher besser ins bikeaction forum posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (4. November 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> biekaaction betreut das forum nicht mehr daher besser ins bikeaction forum posten



yip, da passt dann auch der hinweis "phil von ba ..." nicht mehr ganz in die zeit ...


----------



## derschotte (4. November 2004)

wäre klasse wenn du das statement von bikeaction hier posten würdest


----------



## schlumpfkiller (25. März 2006)

schau mal auf bikepalast.at. die hatten ein canuck drinnen. custom made. ich hätte es um 3000 (!) bekommen. mit gustav m, weißen felgen, etc. sind sehr nett. 

meine wenigkeit hat ein rm switch ltd. (saalbach editition rot weiß mit tribal muster). in keinem katalog zu sehen. handsigniert von richie schley. ebenfalls custom made. also, preis wäre verhandlungssache ;-)))

nur 2x gefahren (bis jetzt) und das praktisch nur wiesengeradelt.

design at ab-media.net ... kannst dich ja mal bezüglich fotos melden, falls du willst.


----------



## iNSANE! (25. März 2006)

Hier im Forum verkauft einer sein RMX Canuck. Bei ebay ist auch vor ein paar Tagen eines weg gegangen. Also moeglichkeiten gibt es immer wieder.
Das mit BA ist unschoen - was mich aber wundert: Das Canuck ist ja vom letzten Jahr. Wenn Du jetzt ein RMX SE willst waere das ja ein CrossFire.


----------



## iNSANE! (25. März 2006)

SpeedSix schrieb:
			
		

> 200*4*



Stimmt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. März 2006)

@iNSANE!
RMX Canuck stimmt schon, Beitrag war vom November 2004.

Allerdings war die Aussage von Schorscherls Händler wohl so nicht ganz korrekt.
Fakt ist:   
Schon auf der Eurobike 2004 war klar, dass der Einkauf von *zwei* (und nicht mindestens drei oder wieviel auch immer) RMX die "Berechtigung" zum Kauf eines RMX Canuck darstellt. So wurde das uns damals mitgeteilt und so stand das auch in den Händlerunterlagen, die auf der Eurobike an die Dealer rausgegeben wurden. Also nix mit verlosen und so. Das wollte ich nur mal richtigstellen. 

PS: Wobei das mit dem Einkauf eines RMX Canuck auch durchaus eine Verhandlungssache war   


Schönen Tag noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (25. März 2006)

@Schorscherl ich weiß nicht ob du das warst der so ziemlich das gleiche schon im BA-Forum geschrieben hat, klar ist es blöd aber  BA schon nicht im eigenen Forum geantwortet


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. März 2006)

Mist, zu spät. Ich muss schneller werden.

bike-it-easy


----------

